# MacDuff Multi-Mac being built at Kocurek.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hello all. 

Does anyone knows anything about the progress of this new 24 meter MacDuff Multi-Mac that is being built at Kocurek Marine Ipswich. i have a pic of it below.

Thanks.

Tony.


----------



## intrepid (Apr 18, 2007)

Have a look on the new section of Macduff ship design web site they have just put some more pictures up-she looks a fine multicat .


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for that.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Now being assembled at Shotley Marina

http://www.macduffshipdesign.com/news.htm
http://www.macduffshipdesign.com/yacht/24.5mMultiMacDetails.htm
http://www.shotleymarina.co.uk/suffolk-spirit-takes-shape/


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks david ships.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

so does anyone know if suffolk spirit has commenced trials?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

According to this article, she must just about be on her first job by now.
http://www.maritimejournal.com/feat...oatbuilding/suffolk-spirit-built-on-the-beach


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you very much.


----------

